
Ask HN: Has YC ever funded an open-source SaaS? - adtac
I recently created an open-source alternative to something and it got a lot of traction here in HN. Someone suggested I should create a SaaS out of it (otherwise you can self-host an instance).<p>I&#x27;m wondering if an open-source SaaS is possible, and more specifically if YC has ever funded something like that before?
======
brudgers
Why not ask YC?

